# Kyoketsu shoge



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 1, 2012)

KYOKETSU SHOGE nice weapon but this thinking man weapon so any one practies with this weapon ? 
all weapon can be nice to  learn i have'nt got hang of tie man up with it yet but im working on it


----------



## Bester (Apr 1, 2012)

Take some lessons from a real Bujinkan school.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 2, 2012)

"Tie man up with it"?
Hey, we're not judging. What you're into is your business. But this isn't that sort of forum....



Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------



## Sanke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> "Tie man up with it"?
> Hey, we're not judging. What you're into is your business. But this isn't that sort of forum....
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you did there... 

As for your question Billy, yeah I've had a bit of experience using a Shoge, it's a fun weapon. 
Though from what I understand, while tying someone up is an option, it's not really the primary use of the weapon, and is really more of an exploration if what the weapon could be used for. 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

will do know the oxs ring can be use as weapon on self  and can be swong  to keep attack at bay  and block to  it seem that the kyoketsu shoge can cut and hook it more like 101 use


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

Billy, are you familiar with the tv show Mythbusters?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2012)

> Learn how to use the Shoge in the martial arts form of Ninjutsu in this free self defense video.
> 
> Expert: Anthony Lucas
> Contact: www.kotekidojo.com
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2012)

> This is an excerpt from Kyu 1 of the Bujinkan black belt video course  "Basics of Ninja Training" from www.Ninja-Learning-Network.com. (Instant  Download, DVD or Blu-ray.)
> 
> Sensei Roemke demonstrates some basic  concepts for training with the Kyoketsu Shoge.  This traditional  Japanese weapon was a metal ring on rope with another metal blade-like  weapon at the other end of the rope. Plastic components are used for  training purposes in modern Bujinkan practice.  This video introduces  concepts to learn how to spin, throw, target and grapple against an  opponent for self-defense purposes.  The next video "Kyoketsu Shoge:  Part 2 Capturing" will show how to send a loop along the length of the  rope to "capture" a target at the other end of the rope.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

sata cruz bujinkan you got love it that dude as whom i talk too  i have hand made  prarcties  kyoketsu shoge  as will my is littel thicker


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> sata cruz bujinkan you got love it that dude as whom i talk too  i have hand made  prarcties  kyoketsu shoge  as will my is littel thicker



So you train by video?


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 3, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


>





Bob Hubbard said:


>



I'm sorry, Bob, but these are universally terrible... the best Kyoketsu Shoge clip I saw was one that Adam Mitchell put up, but it's since been removed from you-tube. 

And someone please stop Roemke from trying to pronounce Japanese words... it's painful!


----------

